# a picture i took of my creobroter gemmatus



## beckyl92 (Oct 13, 2009)

i got my camera 2 weeks ago and this is my favorite image so far  







sorry about the white around the sides. im not sure how to get rid of it!


----------



## Rick (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice! You did good.


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 13, 2009)

thanks


----------



## wero626 (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow she or he Is big nice pic...


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 13, 2009)

woo fixed it


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2009)

Very pretty, I cant tell if she has a big flower bow or a big southern dress! love her, keep her for the calander contest...

Hey guys, can u guess what I am thinking about?


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 13, 2009)

what calander contest?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2009)

Each year the forum has a contest for a yearly calander, and we all submit pictures and twelve are chosen and printed with the winners names and such. It is a lot of fun and a lot of pics are submitted, Peter said it was coming up and of course I cannot keep a secret :lol: So get ready!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 13, 2009)

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=12101

here is the link to last years, and if u look under the announcement sectioo, u can also see 2007's our first year of calander and to think this is the third! :lol:


----------



## ABbuggin (Oct 13, 2009)

Great pic, love the color.


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 14, 2009)

oh cool  

i'll try and get a few more pictures together and sign up.


----------



## wero626 (Oct 17, 2009)

What?A calender contest?...Woo Hoo thats gonne be cool can wait to see who wins better get my camera ready LOL =]


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 17, 2009)

Becky, that pic is absolutely awesome!! Definitely calendar contest material!


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 18, 2009)

Very nice pic! What happened to its right raptorial arm? Or is it just the camera angle?


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 18, 2009)

im not sure  i think she chewed it off.


----------

